# Ohlen and Bishop saws



## Car Knocker (Sep 21, 2016)

My dad gave a saw a little bit back when he was cleaning out his shop. It is an Ohlen and Bishop no. 111. This thing is wrapped in cosmoline/wax paper. I really didn't want to take it out and clean it because cosmoline is a PITA. I tried looking up info in the maker but can't find anything. I saw there was an Ohlen saw maker and a Bishop maker but they were listed as separate entities. Any info from you guys?


----------

